# electric winch handle



## JohnYates (Feb 5, 2001)

I just bought a Milwaukee 18 volt right angle drill to use as an electric winch handle. I can't wait to try it.
Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just be careful... it is awfully easy to damage stuff with an electric winch... if the winch handle has that much resistance, you should usually check to see what's wrong instead of increasing the power...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

i'm thinking of doing the same thing... for health reasons, not that it has "increased load"... I have "decreased ability"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

Understandable...esp. in your case... One thing I would recommend is that you use the clutch feature on the drill, rather than have it drill mode...that way if it does hit something that causes extra resistance, you have a chance to stop, fix it and then go on, rather than just causing damage. 

Usually this is more a problem on boats with the built-in electric winches, but it is a risk any time you add power to a winch, even if you do it manually.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't forget to fit a lanyard to it! Bad enough losing a regular winch handle.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

Capt. John on the boat next to me has been using a cordless Milwaukee right angle for quite some time. Recently he had some difficulty trying to charge his batteries for it. The charger is polarity sensitive and if you allow your batteries to run completely down to 0 vdc the charger will not charge. The way you can overcome this is to jump start the battery with another battery and voila the charger will now recognize your batt.

Fair Winds,

Bill


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Drill=fast. Winch=slow.

I think you'd be better off with an electric socket wrench. They do make those, both corded and cordless, and having torque instead of speed probably would work better for you.

Running the drill with a high torque load (winching) might burn it out before its time as it overheats, even though a Milwaukee should take a lot of abuse.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am in agreement with most of the posts ,especially yotphix's idea on a lanyard as a good friend of mine had one and it is now at the bottom of Monterey Bay. An expensive lesson


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The milwaukee is ideal...sold as a winching product with a platic cover under the Winch Buddy label. 
http://www.winchbuddy.com/


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

I had the 18 V and sold it to buy the 28V right angle drill. I use it on my SO49 to raise the main, and it's great, goes up without any trouble. I haven't used it on my Pearson 36 yet but it will be OK. I bought the drill bit from a company that makes the bit into a cube and it lasted only one season.

I found another company that sells the winchbit: I have used it numerous times and shows no signs of wear.







*AMERICAN MARINE SERVICES *







*Get the power to your Winch with Winch Bit *







[/URL] 































































*Winch Bit Makes Your *
*Winches Electric *







The Link Between your Cordless Drill 
and Your Winch









*The Affordable, Portable, Winch Driver *









Raise the Sails​
Furl the Jib​
Trim the Sheets​
Go Up The Mast​
Retrieve the Anchor​
Hoist the Dinghy on Deck​









Trims The Sheets 







*Winch Bit converts all
self-tailing manual
winches to Electric
winches for the
unbelievable price
of $44.95, when used 
with the owner's heavy
duty 18 or 28 volt ½" drill motor.

*







*Winch Bit is made of Heavy Duty Stainless Steel with a 1/2" Shank that will fit 1/2" drill motors.

The shank is also facetted to provide a solid grip under heavy load. 

Unique to Winch Bit, the 8-point bit safely distributes the load to protect your winch from damage.

Recommended: "New" Milwaukee Model 0721 - V28 Right Angle 1/2 inch Right Angle Drill with over 1000 in/lbs. of torque

*








Takes You Up The Mast

To order Winch Bit click on the order form on this site or go to eBay.com. When on eBay search for Winch Bit.
For further information contact [email protected] or call
Toll Free 877-528-3415 








http://mywebsite.register.com/cgi-bin/counter/ph?U=winchbit.com&P=1


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Is this DEJA VU?
I feel like I've been here before.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Maniwell*

Please check out the Maniwell at CaptainsMarket.com

A Cordless winch handle that was designed for the application. Safe, lots of torque, comfortable-approx. 8lbs, designed to withstand the elements!


----------

